# Arcade



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey folks check out the arcade!
a good place to waste time when the site is a bit slow. 
You can create tournaments and challenge each other and stuff.
I'll be removing of of the crappier games and getting some better ones.
Be sure to play Yeti Ylympics.. 
and Pingu Bash

You can get to the arcade from the navbar up top or the Site navigation box on the main page.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it:bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks! one i get the gamelist finalized i'll start up some tournaments and OWN YOU ALL!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

whatever my name is on a few of them already! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Im catching up!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The arcade rocks:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. I'm hunting Sonic Xtreme. I found it but i'm over my daily download limit for yesterday. I can get it tonight though!

it's just like sonic the hedge hog on sega back in the day. looks just as good.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i still play sega =/


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha talking about oldschool.
Hey if i had my original nintendo i would be all over it.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sega is better cuz you aint gotta always blow in it!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Speaking of Arcade and gaming, any one do much on X-box live? If so 
SJ Beaver is my tag.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i used to play halo 2 alot on live but quit a while back due to all my online people playin other games and time restraints. i still have the account i think


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

It makes the nights at work so much better. I Love It!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

You can get rid of the Donkey Kong... it sucks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aw..... did the donkey whoop up on Stogi? :rockn: now's time to try on your Thong!!! :bigok:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahahaha no.... the game sucks..... It's a picture of one of these games you would buy at Dollar General for $1


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I save the thong for when you call :greddy2:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

xbigp said:


> sega is better cuz you aint gotta always blow in it!


Haha thats funny. I bet some of the younger members would not know what your talking about.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. 
funny part there was a study done on that and the blowin did absolutely nothing..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, all they know about is rubbin the disc on their shirt to get their greasy nacho and gummy worm finger prints off of it


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

bull crap. blowin in it worked charms til you accidentaly misted that piece =X


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Great.....something else to waste time at work!!


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Man the arcade rocks. It doesn't get any better than this. ATV's and video games!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im till on the hunt for the rest of the Yeti games. That sonic game is not the right one either.. 
I'm hunting for the right one.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> im till on the hunt for the rest of the Yeti games. That sonic game is not the right one either..
> I'm hunting for the right one.


Don't you work? :O


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe he has a gov't job so no he doesn't work


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i work for a large pension fund.


----------

